# 85 planted tank



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

i have too many platties to count. fry all over the place. sold off a few but still want to get rid of some more.
10 long fin pepper cories which at times i think are dead. i see them here and there.
5 long fin zebras

i will be adding 8 bn plecos very soon that are growing out in another tank and 4 panda cories also.

i had a lot more light but stripped it for other tanks. really was too much anyways. i am down to 4x65w. 20 pound co2 tank blasting away. plants are always being changed. moving them to other tanks getting new plants in. sending plants out.

right now i am thinking about getting rid of the platties and moving my endlers into the tank


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

very cool tank mgamer  
I wish my 90 was a long but we didnt have the room

good luck with the changes


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats a great looking tank! I wish I could find some like that around here....I'd rather have a longer tank than a taller one.


----------

